# The Wicked West Ghost Town - Most Extreme Home Haunt videos and photos 2011



## bwolcott

Here we are again tamping up for 2012 and i wanted to post form photo and videos from our 2011 haunt.. Hope you all enjoy them...

*2011 Videos*















More Videos
http://srhalloween.com/videos.html

*2012 photos*








Entrance to our Wicked Maze...

*2011 photos*
































http://lh4.ggpht.com/-BbtAx47KX_U/TrlY-zDni-I/AAAAAAAAAIU/6YH1qJLZQFQ/s800/IMG_2862.JPG

Many more photos of 2011 can be see here. 
http://srhalloween.com/photos.html?view=album&album=5672654220661338881&page=1


----------



## CreeepyCathy

...standing up... applauding... freakin' amazin'! 



.......running to my page to delete all my threads and hide my head in shame.


----------



## MapThePlanet

Wow, WOw and WOW! I'm with Cathy, my eyes can only focus on the floor in front of me! Fantastic, I love the way your suburban home is transformed! Kudos....


----------



## Ryan Wern

I'd like to see a before Halloween shot of your house and and after all the stuff is up photo. How long does that take to set up? Beautiful work


----------



## N. Fantom

You sir, have just put most home and low budget haunts to shame. Bravo sir, bravo...


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol:It is amazing how great your haunt is! I can't get over how many smiling and laughing faces I saw in the video. You take extreme Halloween decorating to a whole new level. And the pictures of the Ghost Town are fantastic! I love your lighting and how each facade is showcased in a different color. I bet it looks "other worldly" on Halloween night. I agree with everyone else, you are about a thousand steps ahead of most of us. Thanks for sharing though, your work is inspirational.


----------



## Headless

I'm speechless too - absolutely amazing.


----------



## EerieEstate

I love seeing the results of all the other hard core home haunters. Fantastic set-up! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lord Homicide

Wow... really, really impressive. I love the facade.


----------



## Hairazor

HOLY BUCKETS! You had more people than my whole town and I wish I was one of them.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Holy crap! First let me say that I too am in awe of your talents and set up. I also am envious of all the people you have that come and admire your work. Kudos, great work!!!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin

Fantastic work!


----------



## Mystic Manor

It appears we have found the holy grail of home haunts. Took me awhile to realize this is home grown. Beyond amazing!


----------



## remylass

I am humbled by this. Amazing.


----------



## nixie

This is absolutely amazing!!


----------



## graveyardmaster

that is friggin amazing,thats one of the best haunts ive seen,if not thee best haunts,amazing work man,thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Spooky1

Wow, that's a great looking setup you've built. Congrats


----------



## bwolcott

Thanks everyone, we really appreciate all your kind words... I posted a new thread to answer some of your questions, here: 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=656037


----------



## BioHazardCustoms

Just...wow. Amazing job.


----------



## RFSystems

This rivals a pro haunt all the way... keep up the great work.


----------



## bwolcott

*Live Video*

For anyone interested in live video streaming of their haunt this year. I just posted a new thread here http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?p=659553#post659553

If you have any questions let em know..


----------



## Hairazor

How large is your yard? Still can't get over this is a yard haunt.


----------



## scarrycher

I just love, I was going to start naming stuff, forget it, Its ALL just crazy fantastic


----------



## bwolcott

Hairazor said:


> How large is your yard? Still can't get over this is a yard haunt.


Our neighbors side yard and our side yard are conjoining so we built our divider fence to do two things. 1. It's built to be easily removed and 2 we set the posts to also act as the main strong point for the maze. Luckily we have another neighbor across the street that owns a meta fabrication shop that does a lot of custom gates so he came in and set 4x4 metal posts where we needed them to achieve our goal... We designed the maze in a 27 x 60 foot area and made that about 65 yards of walking space, then the maze wraps around the front of our house behind the facade and that's about another 30 yards of walking. I would say total is between 80 and 100 yards of walking area for our visitors.

There is an 8 x 40 foot area in the center of the maze where our haunters stay in to operate the drop down and flex windows as well as reach out points.


----------



## MommaMoose

Geez, that is so awesome! I am amazed at the turn out you get.


----------



## stick

A great job to you and all the people that help you pull this off. It truly looks great and I know everybody loves that you do it.


----------



## MrGrimm

Crazy! Thanks for sharing your haunt!! Wow, just nuts. How do the neighbors feel about you attracting every ToT within a 10 mile radius? 

Bravo sir (or madame)!!!


----------



## bwolcott

MrGrimm said:


> Crazy! Thanks for sharing your haunt!! Wow, just nuts. How do the neighbors feel about you attracting every ToT within a 10 mile radius?
> 
> Bravo sir (or madame)!!!


We have some of the best neighbors anyone could ask for...


----------



## bwolcott

Just added a couple new videos...


----------



## Screaming Demons

Wow!!!!!!!


----------



## cerinad

I really love your haunt. I'm a big fan of the western theme. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bwolcott

Hey all here comes our 2012 photos. Our Artist C.L. Harry just completed the maze entrance painting late last night check it out. We will be adding some jute and other stuff to spook it up a bit more but wow we are happy with it..


----------



## Rania

Hey! WOW. Your haunt is spectacular. How do you get away with it? LOL


----------



## bwolcott

Rania said:


> Hey! WOW. Your haunt is spectacular. How do you get away with it? LOL


Neighborhood involvement is key... and thanks


----------

